# A super healthy dessert that is very easy to make!



## adelia (Nov 19, 2011)

This is a recipe that I tried and found it to be very tasty and super easy to make. I think that it can be served for any big family breakfasts and lunches or as comfort food when you're alone watching TV! 

For 2 people serving
Step 1: take a big deep bowl and but 2 table spoons of honey and 2 table spoons of maple syrup (if you don't have maple syrup just add more honey), then add a little bit of vegetable oil just about a tea spoon, a little bit of vanilla extract if you want it to smell nice and then a table spoon or so of water. mix all together.

Step 2: Grab a half a cup of oatmeal and put it in the bowl with the honey mix, one cup of rise crispy cereal, and add what ever nuts you have in the house. The proportions on this is also however you like it best. Mix everything. 

Step 3: Get it on to a  baking sheet and put in a preheated oven to 300F for 30 mins. Now you have to turn the oatmeal at least ones because you don't want it to burn on one side. 

Step 4: Get it out and let it cool. While cutting up w.e fruits you have in the house, i find that strawberries work the best with this but you can put anything you like. If you're going to use banana just put some lemon juice on it so it stays a pretty colour. 

Step 5: Get a glass bowl and put some of the baked oatmeal on the bottom, then put a few tables spoons of vanilla yogurt (or any other yogurt you like) then a layer of fruits, and keep layering.  ENJOY!!!

It's pretty, easy and very healthy. 
Don't make it too much in advanced because you don't want the oatmeal to get soggy.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 19, 2011)

We used to call that yoghurt paradiso. The first part of your recipe makes granola


----------

